# What are your other obsessions?



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought it would be neat to start a thread about other things we are interested in besides maltese. I did this, because I know I am guilty of going off subject....I posted about makeup in the Westminster thread, for instance. So here it goes, my other obsessions (out side of my family, that is) are shoes, handbags, and makeup. I am sure that I have items in each of those categories that are older than most of you here...

So what are your best sources for your favorite things? As I mentioned in another thread, I love Bare Escentuals makeup and try to get a "fix" at least once a month. It helps living so close to NYC. And having a sister in law in CA who lives less than a mile from a boutique there. 

For shoes, I love, love, love DSW. I could spend an afternoon there and be one with the shoes. So many styles, so little time. The only shoe extravaganza to beat DSW is the Neiman's winter sale. I bought a pair of Gucci clogs last year for $39. I'm still searching for the perfect handbag to go with....

And that leads me to my final obsession. I have a long standing relationship with the handbag manager at my local Nordies. She is great...before every half yearly sale, she pulls the Isabella Fiore bags that she knows I've been eyeing. I got one last year for $79. It is an Arabesque tote and I love it. I have my eye on a Marc Jacobs...but I just cannot bring myself to spend $975 on a bag....unless of course it's a Louis Vuitton. I used to live very close to the Watergate in DC and years ago there was a Gucci boutique there. They used to have really great sales. Like 75% off. I got a gorgeous drawstring bag for $125. I've had the bag re-lined, and when I recently was in Gucci at the Short Hills mall, it caused quite a stir because everyone was commenting that they were looking for one just like it. 

My obsessions are simple. So what are yours? Oh yeah, I forgot about jewellery........


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Besides Peanut, I love cars. It's a funny thing because I grew up with two sisters. No boys around here, and being daddy's girl I became his little tom boy. I had the most extensive hotwheels and matchbox car collection and 2 power wheels (the battery run cars that kids sit in and drive). Everytime I buy something nice for Peanut I have to even it out and buy a car wash for my car. Pathetic, I know. I have a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee and a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee. They have awful reviews, but I've never had a problem. 

My other obsession is bags and wallets. Prada, Louis Vuitton, and Coach are my favorites. My bf bought me the LV Sac Chien for christmas. I love it!!!! Peanut also has a growing collection of dog carriers too. Anyways, a maltese, 2 Jeeps, and designer bags are what make me tick. Don't get me wrong, I'm not just a spoiled brat. When you work for your family, they squeeze you for what you're worth!! I've never worked such long hours before in my life.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

*My obsessions (besides Brinkley and my cats)....
1)Church
2)My kids









3) My niece and nephew









Of course my husband falls somewhere in there too...







</span>*

*<span style="colorurple">Here is the whole family...if it shows up good..?!







*


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww! They're soo cute!!!







I love the spikey baby!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

They are all adorable!!! I didn't count my kids as an obsession, but they are my first and most expensive!!! 

My love of handbags and makeup is being passed down to my oldest daughter, while my love of shoes is shared with my youngest daughter. Fortunately, my son hasn't shown any inclination toward my obsessions. My husband is grateful for that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 15 2005, 02:37 PM
> *They are all adorable!!!  I didn't count my kids as an obsession, but they are my first and most expensive!!!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35627*


[/QUOTE]


I really am low maintenance...I don't really have any other things that make me "tick". I am quite particular about my hair cut/color...must be cute...but other than that...I am pretty boring...


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I cannot leave a Scrapbooking store alone!! I must have all the newest gadgets, stickers etc. SHE WHO DIES WITH THE MOST STICKERS WINS!! Got to have everything Jolee.......







Forgot to add, I have already started Sisse's own scrapbook, from birth!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Feb 15 2005, 02:58 PM
> *I cannot leave a Scrapbooking store alone!!  I must have all the newest gadgets, stickers etc.  SHE WHO DIES WITH THE MOST STICKERS WINS!!  Got to have everything Jolee.......
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I thought she who died with the most cross stitch patterns won??????  

That's my other obsession - and easily combined because they have patterns for Maltese!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

TLUNN,great pics.very nice looking family!
Im like you very boring LOL
Im pretty unexciteing,family,animals,plants,river,God & not necc. in that order!
ooops,forgot books


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just bought some orchids online..i think they will be my new obsession. i think they are so beautiful. but most of my obsessions revolove around parker...like clothes..im crazy about doggy outfits! i am also a little obsessed w/ my photography..but i think i own everything i need..now im ready to make some money off of these pet photos! the lasted pet photos i took were for a classmate who has a dobe that has 2 types of cancer and heart failure. here she is, her name is shadow: 








i also took pics of her other pets, but shadow was the main focus!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

*I'm really getting into cross stitch too now! 
*I used to collect beanie babies... but thats gettin out of control... they are releasing toooo many each month.. soo i'm not wasting my money anymore. -_- 
*I cant stop shopping for clothes, shoes, and handbags! I have a shopping issue... and its bad cause now i'm doing it for kodie too! I buy him sooo much stuff its sick... jackets, shirts, new harnesses, sweaters... haha.. i'm tryin to resist though cause my new years resolution is to stop wasting money!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I am addicted to trashy romance novels. I can't keep away from them. I am also big into seahorses, I have 3 display tanks right now with about 14 seahorses between all 3. Here is a pic from a year ago when I started up my first tank, sorry about the size for anyone on dial-up.










]seahorses[/URL]


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm obsessed with SOOOOO many things! :lol: I really love music.. it's one of my passions.. I'm always attached to my iPod. I love to do things online.. if I'm not shopping I'm blogging or just random surfing. I love to shop online, I'm addicted to Zappos.. they have free shipping!! How can you beat that?! The UPS guys know me now since I get at least 1 package a week delivered. And I lurve video games.. I got the new Nintendo DS for my birthday and I love it! I'm also addicted to dying my hair.. I get bored very easily and it's a fast easy way to express myself.. right now I have purple ends. Of course, my DH & Tuffy are my #1 & 2 obsessions.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Feb 15 2005, 02:22 PM
> *I am addicted to trashy romance novels.  I can't keep away from them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35645*


[/QUOTE]

Same here!


----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

My obsessions or hobbies are also cross stitch and tapestry,and clothes for my dogs, we are so limited here in New Zealand for dog accessories and clothing, that I have taken to buying baby clothes and adapting them, plus I have just bought a pattern book from Japan for making dog clothes.I call it an obsession because the book is all in Japanese and I will not understand a word of it, so it will be all guesswork. Of course my other great delights are my children and I guess I should mention hubby. Also my dear 82 (almost) year old Mum who is housebound with emphysema who I look after .


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Pippinsmom...the seahorses are cool!







I have never known anyone "into" seahorses! They look beautiful in the tank!!! Neat and different obsession!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! Some of the things that you've posted are things that I've been obsessed with in the past - Trashy romances, beanie babies, and counted cross stitch. Makeup is kind of ongoing but I can't say I'm obsessed with it. I also have my christmas collections - Santas and Spode Christmas tree china.

I guess right now I'd have to say handbags and shoes and jewelry. My daughters are to blame for this, especially my younger daughter, Megan, who in nearly 20. The two of them own so many expensive purses that I finally caved in and got a Louis Vuitton last summer in Dublin. Then I got a Prada and a Gucci. Megan got a Chanel purse for Christmas and I sort of covet it. I love jewelry and I've started buying nicer shoes - Cole Haan and Stuart Weitzman. Can't wear the high heels, though. I think I could also say that I am obsessed with travel. I really love every phase of planning a trip. Two years ago I took 3 cruises within 4 months. I also gained about 15 pounds, but that's another whole story!

Great thread, Saltymalty!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh, I also have to say that Tlunn's photos are great. I especially loved the one of your niece with the spikey hair - really cute pix.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 15 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Oh, I also have to say that Tlunn's photos are great.  I especially loved the one of your niece with the spikey hair - really cute pix.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35657*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Shoes!!!!!!!! Haha! I love shoes! I also love skirts! Scrapbooking! Oh man, ahaha this one is a little out there...but I am obsessed with organizing! I love little containers and compartments!







I have so many it is cluttered so I get to reorganize! It really is a vicious cycle. I bet you can guess that my favorite things to organize are my shoes, skirts, and scrapbooking supplies!!!!!!!!









TLunn, those are GREAT pictures!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 15 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Shoes!!!!!!!! Haha! I love shoes! I also love skirts! Scrapbooking! Oh man, ahaha this one is a little out there...but I am obsessed with organizing! I love little containers and compartments!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks...can you come "organize" my house?!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lady Montava, that is a gorgeous picture of the Dobe. You have caught her soul in her face. You are going to be a stupendous success. Hint: market to the high end client. I have a friend who is a photographer for the CEO's & Socialites of our fair city and she makes $250k or more a year.

My Obsessions: Cookie cutters, Maltese and perfume bottles. O.K, O.K., and trashy novels!

My husband calls my cookie decorating "therapy" because I will sit for hours decorating fancy Christmas, Easter, Valentine, you name it. I bake them a week before, ice them the next Saturday and spend 1/2 of Sunday decorating about 36 large cookies. I have online sources for those wonderful copper cookie cutters and my family knows anything "cookie" or anything for my Pico is all they have to know for my birthday, Christmas, etc.

The next cutter on my wish list is a motorcycle. Then I want a hand, palm tree, flamingo, bathing suit........................

I package each cookie in a cellophane bag and distribute them at holidays to my clients, friends, our printer, mechanic, accountant, etc. It's just a little gift but it puts such a big smile on people's faces when they see the bright & cheery cookie. If I knew how to post a picture I'd post one of a couple of the Valentine designs I did this week.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes, yes I'm guilty too.

I love shopping, shopping and more shopping. (shoes, handbags, clothes)
my favorite Places to shop are Shorthills, Willowbrook Malls, along with Marshalls, Neimans, Saks I love Off Saks at Jersey Gardens, I love Mac cosmetics can't get enough of it. For the children I usually do Children's Place, Old Navy, Gap, Aero pastale etc.

My favorite designers include for handbags Gucci, Fendi all though I have some coach also. Marc Jacobs does have lovely bags, kenneth Cole, Cole Hahn, Nine West, Dolce Gabana, BCBG, Christian Dior, DSW I can stay all day, Oh I can go on and on my husband gets at me all the time but I can't help it and I can't walk away from a good sale.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Feb 15 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I am addicted to trashy romance novels.  I can't keep away from them.  I am also big into seahorses, I have 3 display tanks right now with about 14 seahorses between all 3.  Here is a pic from a year ago when I started up my first tank, sorry about the size for anyone on dial-up.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Seahorses are salt water creatures, aren't they? I emptied my 225 gallon tank last year because after 10 years it was getting a bit crusty and I was getting really weary of cleaning it. I'd have to stand on a cocktail table and put a stool on it to reach down into the tank. Of course, I am a clean freak so I cleaned the plastic plants (in Oxyclean solution) and everything so it turned into a 3 hour job.

But our tank was so beautiful.....it is set into the wall between dining and living room so it could be enjoyed from either room. It was a tropical tank with aggressive fish the first 5-6 years but the angels got soooo big and gold severns got sooo big that one week while I was traveling they all died. At least that's what my husband said. He didn't like the big fish but I loved them. The gold severns were kinda peachy colored with lovely silky fan-like tails and the angels! Wow!

I just love your seahorse tank, though! Makes me want to start mine up again.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Feb 15 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I I am also big into seahorses, I have 3 display tanks right now with about 14 seahorses between all 3.  Here is a pic from a year ago when I started up my first tank, sorry about the size for anyone on dial-up.
> 
> 
> ...


your tank is beautiful...i wish i could have a setu like that....that reminds me..i was obsessed w/ my tropical fish tank, and the aquatic plants..now i have died down a bit, but i do enjoy looking at them. here is a pic of my little 15 gal tank:











> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Feb 15 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Lady Montava, that is a gorgeous picture of the Dobe.  You have caught her soul in her face.  You are going to be a stupendous success.  Hint:  market to the high end client.  I have a friend who is a photographer for the CEO's & Socialites of our fair city and she makes $250k or more a year.*


i wish i could make that much..thanks for the complement!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have always loved fish tanks and would LOVE to have a saltwater tank with pretty tropical/exotic fish...my problem is that I cannot even keep cheap fish from walmart alive







. They say saltwater tanks are much worse...
I had a 10 gallon tank of freshwater fish in college. I had all kinds of fish in there..hte water stayed nasty...I couldn't keep it clean for nothing...most of them made it for awhile...but I finally gave up when the beta died...
Anyway...I think fish tanks are very pretty and relaxing...wish I could do one right...


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

My obsessions are Clothes, Handbags, SHoes, and Dog Apparel

Im really obssessed. On my free days I spend hours scouring (sp?) the internet looking for the cheapest price I can get in a particular handbag or shoe or dog item. I love dressing Brit'ny up. Her wardrobe is getting to match mine!

Right now Im obssessed with finding the new Juicy Couture Dog Carrier OMG I can't wait to get my hands on one

Anyone care to offer which color they like best?

I'm leaning towards the gold and tan, Im planning my summer wardrobe and most of my items are going to go with that.










the baby pink









Thepink on pink









OR the pink and gold crowns









Im also obbsessed with Swavorski crystals on my cell phone


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I know very little about fish tanks, but I had a 20 gallon one once for goldfish. The fish from Walmart kept dying, and finally someone told me that Walmart gets the feeder quality fish and if you want ones that are not going to croak, you have to get them from good aquarium stores. Don't know if its true or not, but it worked for me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 15 2005, 06:22 PM
> *I know very little about fish tanks, but I had a 20 gallon one once for goldfish.  The fish from Walmart kept dying, and finally someone told me that Walmart gets the feeder quality fish and if you want ones that are not going to croak, you have to get them from good aquarium stores.  Don't know if its true or not, but it worked for me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35684*


[/QUOTE]


That is probably true. I did have better luck with the ones in college when I got them from the "fish" stores. They SAY that really once you have one set up correctly that there really ISN"T any maintenance...?! Is that true, or have my informants lied to me?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

one thing about gold fish is that they are very dirty fish. they are not a good beginner fish b/c they poop so much. it is recommended to have 10 gal per goldfish..that means a 20 gal should only have 2 gold fish. as far as tropical fish it is recommended an inch of fish per gal..but this is based on the adult size. so if a fish gets 3 inches long and u have a 20 gal u can have about 7 of these fishes. if u follow these guidelines it helps a lot with the amount of cleaning that is needed. also live plants cut the amount of cleaning needed..i can go a few months w/o cleaning my tank. you also have to clean the tank the proper way too..this doesnt mean taking out all the water and cleaning everything. when i worked at petsmart a lot of people thought this. u just need a gravel vaccume and u take out about 1/4 of the water and replace it. pretty simple...ok thats aquaculture in a paragraph!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh yeah! Those goldfish were pooping every which way. But ya know I had them for 6 years!!! I had two (following the rules) and they were enormous by the time they died. I used the vacuum and changed about 1/3-1/4 of the water, but I had to do it every other week!

My husbands office has a gorgeous salt water tank and someone comes and takes care of it. I wouldn't mind doing that, but don't want to pay for it!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, this is really great. I love reading about everyone's interests. I have always wanted a fish tank. Our vet has a living coral reef and it is absolutely wonderful. I think it is in a 30,000 gallon tank. 

Brit's mom, Neiman's has the Juicy dog carriers. The old (2004) is still available in Stem. I have this color combo and I really like it. They also have the 2005 Green and Pink bags in stock. They are in terry, which I didn't like as much as the nylon on the 2004 bag. Be careful buying on e-bay because there are many fakes out there and they are going for $$$.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 15 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Wow, this is really great.  I love reading about everyone's interests.  I have always wanted a fish tank.  Our vet has a living coral reef and it is absolutely wonderful.  I think it is in a 30,000 gallon tank.
> 
> Brit's mom, Neiman's has the Juicy dog carriers.  The old (2004) is still available in Stem.  I have this color combo and I really like it.  They also have the 2005 Green and Pink bags in stock.  They are in terry, which I didn't like as much as the nylon on the 2004 bag.  Be careful buying on e-bay because there are many fakes out there and they are going for $$$.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35743*


[/QUOTE]

Yes... tons of fakes... I believe the pale pink one with the shoulder strap is fake... right? This bag didn't come with a shoulder strap did it?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the green one and it did come with a strap. I assume that they all come with one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 15 2005, 09:07 PM
> *I have the green one and it did come with a strap.  I assume that they all come with one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35754*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I didn't realize they came with a shoulder strap! That makes me want one even more!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My large bags did not come with the shoulder strap. Both pink leather ones from NM had the shoulder straps. I got the terry bag the other day because I forgot to cancel. I have to send it back. I love the new little clasp to keep doggie from sticking the nose out of the top. Unfortunately it is still the small size. Oh well.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

My obsessions are cooking, reading and movies. I also love plants.

The unfortunate part for me is that I'm in school now so I don't have time for reading much, but I do some cooking and catch a movie or two a month.

I just cooked a batch of homemade granola YUMMY!

I love the pictures of the fish and seahorses! Beautiful. I have always wanted fish but have never had any. My grandma had a big tank when we were little but she hasn't had fish in it in years but now it had plants in it.

This is a great thread!

Nicolle


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I cancelled my terry bag...is it the same size as the 2004 small bag? My second stem bag is slightly larger than the first one I ordered. Maybe by .5" to .75" all the way around. I wish it had the lock on the front, as my puppy loves to poke her head, her front paws and chest out the opening when it's zipped. I am amazed that she can squeeze out of it like that. I guess she is smalled boned, ya think?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy can get completely out of her bag. Once Sadie saw her doing it she started too. I'm going to get some velco and put a thin strip on the very top of the net to see if I can get them to keep their heads in. It really screws up the top knot! If that doesn't work I'm going to see if the shoe repair guy can help me out. I think I can do something to help. When we are walking around they don't try and get out, but as soon as I set the bag down, they start trying to pop out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

One of my obsessions is Broadway musicals. When I find one I like, I see it over and over and play the CD constantly. I saw _Les Mis _three times; _Will Rogers Follies_ five times; _Riverdance_ three times; _Hair_ (way back many, many years ago) three times; _Grease _twice; Plus many, many others at least once. I usually see the touring companies but also see quite a few in New York when I'm there. It's been a few years though since I've been there, so I've had to make do with the touring companies.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Not in any particular order:

Cake--MMMMMMM

Photography--I always love learning more about a camera. I love taking pictures of people. I LOVE candids. 

Makeup--MAC BABY! 

Singing--I can live without a TV, but no way I can live without music. I'm one of those that sings really loudly in the car! If I could afford a singing coach just to be better at it (not to be a famous singer







), then I'd have one! 

Hmmm, any other obsession that doesn't include my Buttercloud and Noriko? like DUH...SM!!!!!

I like learning new stuff and sometimes I get new hobbies that are shortlived like reading, crocheting and scrapbooking. I really love dancing and I would LOVE to learn how to do afew ballroom dances, hip hop, and I think the salsa is SOOOO sexy. I also love to shop but I don't always have the money so shopping really sucks without money.







lol


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

everyone has interesting hobbies. i usually just read childrens books.









i like watching movies. i just saw The Terminal with Tom Hanks--good movie. 

and lately because of school...i havent been able to do anything.









OH! i should start a new thread. i started a new diet and i feel totally energized and great (which is a little hard to fall asleep...but it gives me a little more time to study). i'll start a thread right now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Feb 15 2005, 06:30 PM
> *one thing about gold fish is that they are very dirty fish.  they are not a good beginner fish b/c they poop so much.  it is recommended to have 10 gal per goldfish..that means a 20 gal should only have 2 gold fish.  as far as tropical fish it is recommended an inch of fish per gal..but this is based on the adult size.  so if a fish gets 3 inches long and u have a 20 gal u can have about 7 of these fishes.  if u follow these guidelines it helps a lot with the amount of cleaning that is needed.  also live plants cut the amount of cleaning needed..i can go a few months w/o cleaning my tank.  you also have to clean the tank the proper way too..this doesnt mean taking out all the water and cleaning everything.  when  i worked at petsmart a lot of people thought this.  u just need a gravel vaccume and u take out about 1/4 of the water and replace it.  pretty simple...ok thats aquaculture in a paragraph!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You make it sound so easy...







!!! My water always got funky etc...I am just not a good fish careperson...I am with Msmagnolia...I would rather someone who knows what they are doing come and do it for me...but I can't afford that...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Feb 16 2005, 06:23 AM
> *tlunn, are those acutally your children in the picture on the first page or did you and your husband have yourselves cloned?!?!?!  I think my eyes bugged out far enough to nearly hit the computer screen....your daughter REALLY looks like you and your son REALLY looks like your husband.....It's like looking at kid-versions of you and your husband.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35796*


[/QUOTE]









Alot of people say that...my daughter acts a lot like me too...and my son acts JUST like my husband...


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

brits mom!! Where did you find a gold JUICY BAG?????????? ebay? 
Does anyone know if the saks in NYC still has juicy bags for dogs?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 16 2005, 09:43 AM
> *brits mom!!  Where did you find a gold JUICY BAG?????????? ebay?
> Does anyone know if the saks in NYC still has juicy bags for dogs?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35825*


[/QUOTE]
Neiman Marcus on-line has the new 2005 which are greens and pinks...they also have the 2004 stem/gold bag. That's the one I have. There is a photo of my dog in it in my gallery "Our Puppy". I have gotten more compliments on the green/gold bag. I first thought it would be too flashy, but I really like it now. If you go the e-bay route, I would insist the seller fax a copy of the receipt and show a photo of the price tag with UPC lable. If you have one in mind, post the link and I could tell you my opinion.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

saltymalty... i looked at your pictures... is it tight for your baby? I'm just worried about the bag being tight... thats why i wanted to see the bag in person before i spend soo much money, ya know. But.. yeah if i got the ebay route.. i will defently ask your opinion! I dont wanna get ripped off!







Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My puppy weighs about 3.75lbs and she fits just fine in the bag, with room to spare. If I take out the pad (about 1"thick) she can stand in the bag with the top closed. She can turn around inside with it complete zipped shut and she has room to lay down on her side and roll over. I am sure it will get to be a tighter squeeze when she gets older, but if she stays around 5 to 6 lbs. she should be ok. Since Kodie is so small, I would think he'd be ok in it. You can make returns to NM if the bag is too small. You could order it, try it on for size and send it back if it doesn't work.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Check this out if you plan to buy a handbag on e-bay:

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/thread.jspa?for...eadID=410309873


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

How do I get to your pictures? I went to the gallery but did not see your name, Salty.

I am only going to buy on Ebay if the seller provides the receipt, I just used those photos because they are easier to find and I could show all the colors lol!

Its actually better to buy from Neimans, you can return it no problem, AND the authentic ones on ebay are the same price anyway, no "savings".


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Look under "Our Puppy" in the gallery.

As far as fakes are concerned, receipts can and are often faked. I would look very carefully at the "J" tag on the bags. Ask the seller for a close up photo. You'll be able to tell the difference. Also, Juicy does not wrap their handles in clear plastic. There might be some white-ish plastic on the inside leash, and around the J tag, but that's it. I'd be happy to take a look at your items if you give the link.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is a photo of my "J" tag. This is one of the best ways to spot a fake Juicy bag...I called my Nordie's contact. FYI, Nordies did not sell the dog carrier, but she told me what to look for in a fake. According to her, the most obviousl flaw will be that the "J" tag is poorly stitched or the J is too big or small, not centered, or looks weird.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks, I think im just going to buy from the store and save myself the hassle.

The one I found on Ebay that seems auth. is $299, and I can go to neiman's online and get the same bag for $225!!!!!! 

Im going to check for your pics, my Brit is about the same size, but she will not get any bigger. If it is fine for your dog Im going to definitley get it!

I didn't even know they made Fake Juicys!!!! Thats funny, I wouldn't think Juicy was expensive enough to rip off. The fake ones are selling for about $130 - $175, why not just get the real deal?

I mean I can see why people buy fake LVs, $200 vs $1,500 is a big difference, but a fake juicy?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I love shopping!! clothes, shoes, handbags, makeup, you name it....I love to take my grandkids shopping and spoil the heck out of them







now--I'm on my way to the NM site to check out the new juicy bags--my new obsession-buying for Ruby Jean! I also love scrapbooking too--and am looking to start a album for Ruby--although I don't have very many pictures yet--because I'm frustrated with our camera!!

MUSIC--love it--I love going to concerts--I took my son to a country music concert in Dec. for his birthday--and now I'm totally into the country music scene!! We went to the KZLA Christmas concert bash. MY favorites are TRAIN-Maroon 5-and of course Rod Stewart (just to name a few)......oh yeah and this site-love it!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think the demand for these bags is high right now, that's why they've been faked. I think you're wise to spend the extra $ for piece of mind.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

All this talk about scrapbooking has gotten my interest up. Do you have to possess any artistic talent for it? If so, then it might not be for me. I failed arts and crafts in kindergarten. Actually, I'm thinking my daughters might like to do it. I assume that the craft stores carry supplies? Or are there other sources? What would they need, besides a stack of photos, to get started?


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have the small Juicy bag and I don't like it. That is not to discourage anyone from buying it but Bella is able to wiggle her way out of the flap. I am thinking of trying the velcro to close it off b/c it is just a hassle to keep her in it. It is so cute and I love it but I end up using my Petote bag just b/c it zips all the way. Maybe she needs more training to keep her in there.

By the way Bella is just about 4lbs and she fits in it fine but she wants to wiggle out!

Nicolle


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the idea of a velcro strip. I have a wonderful handbag repair/shoe repair guy who might be able to do it. Otherwise, I was thinking of having a lock of some sort put on it. My puppy loves to poke her head, neck and chest out the "window".


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If any of us do try the velcro, or some other method, how about posting photos so that the others can do the same. I'm going to work on mine soon.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's the one thing I really like about the Celltei bags. There is a zipper so that you can completely close the openings. Also the zippers lock in place so that you furbaby can't work them open.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 16 2005, 04:29 PM
> *That's the one thing I really like about the Celltei bags.  There is a zipper so that you can completely close the openings.  Also the zippers lock in place so that you furbaby can't work them open.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35942*


[/QUOTE]

Double posted.. sorry! See below....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 16 2005, 04:29 PM
> *That's the one thing I really like about the Celltei bags.  There is a zipper so that you can completely close the openings.  Also the zippers lock in place so that you furbaby can't work them open.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35942*


[/QUOTE]

Oh boy.... I sure can't wait until mine arrives ... it shouldn't be long now....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Which Celtei did you order? I do love the look of the on Lexi's Mom owns.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 16 2005, 05:04 PM
> *Which Celtei did you order?  I do love the look of the on Lexi's Mom owns.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35952*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, Here is my post from another thread, along with the photo. This is from the thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=2219&hl=Angie

".......Celltei's site was so easy to use. So anyway, I called them because I want my bag to work in the car, too. With taking two to the groomer at the same time it is easier if Catcher is in his carrier in the car so I don't have to fuss with him to get him inside it to take him in. I can't hand carry two dogs at the same time and I don't like them walking on the ground and floor at the vet's, which is where the groomer is.

So, anyway, the lady (Angie) that I spoke with at Celltei was just wonderful. She said that their new version of the Classic Tote-o-Pet was going to have a flap on it that can be used with a seat belt but they still had the old model in stock and wouldn't be adding the new feature until all are sold. BUT she said she would make one of the new styles for me. It will take 3 weeks but that is OK with me. I am so glad she told me about this. 

The price of these bags is really reasonable... I sure hope I like it...One of the things I like is that the dog can stick his head out of the small opening and his body stays inside..... anyway, here is a photo. http://celltei.com/cltosm.html"


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Feb 16 2005, 04:04 PM
> *I have the small Juicy bag and I don't like it.  That is not to discourage anyone from buying it but Bella is able to wiggle her way out of the flap.  I am thinking of trying the velcro to close it off b/c it is just a hassle to keep her in it.  It is so cute and I love it but I end up using my Petote bag just b/c it zips all the way.  Maybe she needs more training to keep her in there.
> 
> By the way Bella is just about 4lbs and she fits in it fine but she wants to wiggle out!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have a question. When Brit is in her carrier she is always perfect still. When I do go to a store that lets dogs come in, I let her stick her head and front paws out, and she is so still that people think she is a fake dog!

Well, if she is the type of dog that sits still would the Juicy be okay? So the Juicy does not zip all the way closed?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 16 2005, 11:32 AM
> *All this talk about scrapbooking has gotten my interest up.  Do you have to possess any artistic talent for it?  If so, then it might not be for me.  I failed arts and crafts in kindergarten.  Actually, I'm thinking my daughters might like to do it.  I assume that the craft stores carry supplies?  Or are there other sources?  What would they need, besides a stack of photos, to get started?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35889*


[/QUOTE]

Saltymalty~ You don't have to have any talent (lol) I am not talented with arts and crafts at all-but this I can do and it is SO MUCH fun and the end product is priceless-albums of your family-they make AWESOME gifts too. Its something you could do with your daughters too. I like to get together with both of my daughter in laws and we do it together when we can-its so nice too cause we share all of our stuff! Michaels carries lots of scrapbooking supplies, Target carries some, but the best is to go to a Scrapbooking store if you have one in your area-its awesome-they offer so much. Alot of them offer classes to if you'd be interested in that. I was doing Creative Memories for awhile-going to classes and that is a blast-but mostly I do it at home now. My hubby turned one of our bedrooms into a scrapbooking workshop for me and I love to go in there and just lose myself into the memories of the pictures I'm putting in my albums!! -My goal is to go back and redo albums of my children when they were younger. But right now I'm trying to keep up with the grandkids!!














(oh yes and of course trying to get pictures of Ruby Jean for her album)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

RJ's Mom, I'm headed to AC Moore's after I drop the kids off at school! I have so many photos, and my digital camera uses CD-Rom so I have ooodles of digital images too. I think I'm going to let all three kids (my son too) work on scrapbooks for my mother and mother-in-law (although she won't appreciate it) for Mother's Day. Thanks.

Brit's Mom, the Juicy bag is perfect for a pooch who likes to "hang" out. The pup is strapped in so she can't fall out of the bag, but you do have to be careful and place her on an even surface so the bag doesn't fall over. I usually carry her. I always prefer a satchel bag to a shoulder strap so I don't really use the strap. For me, it hits too low on my body to be comfortable. I am about 5'8" and the bag hits just below my hip when I use it. I'm going to take it to my bag guy and have it shortened. I am hoping to use the excess leather from the strap to fashion a closure for those times I don't want her head popping out of the bag. But I'm kind of lazy when it comes to things like that, so it might never happen...although it was a good idea.

edited: The new Juicy terry bags have a lock closure on the zip down window side of the bag. I didn't really like the colors nor the terry so that's why I chose the stem bag. I had originally tried to order the pink one, but that's a whole other story....I'm happy with the green bag.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

My personal obessessions....



















My husband started me on cars. The first car is my baby. It puts out well over 400 horsepower and will take any vette (except an 05 Z06) and has beaten vipers.. Its an 86 Z28 with a built 350. I love that car, put the interior in it myself









The other is my hubby's new car.. its a 98 Trans Am convertible. It's fast and fun and beautiful. 

My other love is traveling.. I love traveling.. I've been to half of the states in the country.. 

Beyond that I love my macs, pup and ofcourse my hubby.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love the red convertible! My first car was a red convertible, so I'm kind of partial to them....it was a 1967 Karmenn Ghia.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Yes!! I forgot to mention those terribly ridiculously expensive Longaberger Baskets!!!!! I love them!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

My obsessions include:

1) GOD
2) Family
3) Coffee - I drink countless # of cups of coffee when I work
4) Fire/Rescue
5) Fire Trucks
6) Books/Reading
7) TRAVEL

NO PARTICULAR ORDER EXCEPT GOD 1 AND FAMILY 2


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Feb 16 2005, 08:02 PM
> *My obsessions include:
> 
> 1) GOD
> ...


[/QUOTE]








I don't know that I would call coffee an "obsession" with me...but I definetely HAVE to have it in the mornings...more like an addiction...I like mine with plenty of Splenda and Fat Free French Vanilla Creamer!







YUMMMY!!!! I am def. a "don't talk to me until I have had my coffee" type of morning person!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm obsessed with tea... particularly Tazo blended teas. I have seven boxes of all sorts of blends here at home and a little "tea bar" set up in my office at work. I have about 12 types of tea there and drink about 5 large cups a day at least. I try to drink plenty of both green and black teas and often put one bag of each in my cup so I can get lots of anti-oxidants and all the good stuff that is in both black and green tea. My total favorite is Tazo Organic Spiced Black Tea. It has a "kick" to it with the added ginger, cinnamon, black pepper, cardamon, cloves and star anise..... soooo good!

I also love the Yixing purple clay tea pots and little cups that go with them. I use them when I have time to relax and enjoy them on weekend mornings. I have five pots and would love to have lots more.... but just how many tea pots does one person need!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think m really going to get into the orchid thing...i cant wait for them to arrive..i hope my cats dont kill them. here is one of the beauties im expecting:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow--that orchid is beautiful! Do you need a greenhouse to grow them or can you do it in your home? That would be a great obsession!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u grow them inside! all they need is a window for their light..they seem pretty easy to take care of. my mother has 3 and are doing fine. im so excited.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lady M, your new orchid is beautiful... I know you will enjoy having it in your home. 

I'm in to orchids, also. I have three at the office and I'm down to two at home. I've had the best luck with re-blooming with the ones that have lots of foliage, not the broader leafed phalaenopsis. I've never gotten that type to re-bloom and no longer buy them. I've had great success with types such as oncidium and small and large cymbidium. The flowers on the oncidium are very small and not as showy as some of the others but they keep re-blooming so nicely and some have nice scents... one smells like chocolate! At work I have them in my office in a large window with a deep window sill. Orchids like nightime temps 10 degrees lower than day and they like to have a breeze on them. At home and at work, I keep a ceiling fan going most of the time. Here are a couple photos of one that I purchased recently. All the rest of mine are smaller ones.










Close-up view of the flowers:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have also had good luck reblooming the thinner leaf variety like Sher's bottom photo ( couldn't even tell you the name, but they have purple flowers). I have the brownest thumb in the world. My cleaning lady waters them for me once a week and I don't give them any fertilizer or do anything else. For some reason I am rewarded every 6 months or so with beautiful flowers.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the ones i bought are cattleyas...they are supposed to be one of the easiest to grow. but they have the broad foilage. they require the least watering, and are both supposed to be fragrant too. ive been cheatin on SM and visiting an orchid forum to prepare myself for their arrival. my mother also has 3 different varieties at her home and has givin me some tips too.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The orchids are gorgeous...how I would love to spend a quite morning, sipping spicy tea and looking at beautiful orchids. Maybe when the kids are grown. 

Every January, the Smithsonian (in DC) hosts an orchid show. The National Botanic Gardens also has a wonderful permanent exhibit. The BG is a secret treasure just down the Hill from the Capitol. Since it's been redone, it is amazing.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

how nice saltymalty..i would love to see that some day!

i just realized my other obsession...thats ebay. it is the root of all my obsessions. it feeds them all. its where i get my dog clothes...and where i bought my orchids LOL. Ebay is EVIL!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Your orchids are beaytifull! I have alway wanted them but thought they were difficult to grow.Maybe I will give them a shot since you guys have good luck with them!

LadyM,I know what your saying about E-BAY..HAHA Me TOO!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh Gaw, I forgot about EBay! I buy most of Brit's clothes there and cd's and perfume and other crap I don't need!

Also have you tried IOffer.com? If you use "buy it now" a lot you would like it. There is a woman there that sells VERY cute doggy clothes. Its even funner because you can bargain, but there is not near as many members or sellers


----------

